# P232



## redskins38 (Dec 1, 2006)

This is my first post here and i am starting to do research into a CCW. From what ive read so far Sig makes a very good gun. Is the P232 a good weapon for this? Does the mag ejection present a problem?

Are there any other sigs that would work well for concealed carry? 
Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

All models of Sigs work well. You just got to find the one that works best for you. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Be aware that even thought it is a 380, it will probably feel like a 9mm when U shoot it.


----------



## redskins38 (Dec 1, 2006)

Shipwreck "Be aware that even thought it is a 380, it will probably feel like a 9mm when U shoot it."

My pistol experience is almost zero. By this do you mean it kicks hard?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I believe it is a blowback design - most 380s are. I think only the older Colt 380s (which stopped being made in the late 1990s, if I remember correctly) were not blowback. So, it will kick like a 9mm.

Better off buying a heavier 9mm - would probably recoil less than most 380s.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, redskins. Ship is spot on with his advise, the 9mm is an easier round to shoot in most pistols, it is more powerful than the 380 and around here can be bought cheaper. For a CCW Sig take a look at the P239 or P225.


----------



## redskins38 (Dec 1, 2006)

I really like the 239 it looks like a great gun. 

Is the 9mm and .380 reliable for take down? 

How does shooting the two calibers above compare to a .40?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

redskins38 said:


> I really like the 239 it looks like a great gun.


The 239 is a lot of fun to shoot. I don't own one, but I've shot a few that belonged to other people. I plan to get one whenever money permits. But being a fun and good shooter means it is easier to practice with so you stay in tune with your carry gun.



redskins38 said:


> Is the 9mm and .380 reliable for take down?


Do you mean stopping power? If so, then yes, with proper shot placement.



redskins38 said:


> IHow does shooting the two calibers above compare to a .40?


The .40 has more of a snap in its recoil compared to the smoother recoil of the 9MM and .380 (if any recoil can be considered smooth!). I personally like my .40 Sig, but mine is too large to conceal outside of things like a pancake holster. The best bet is to go to the local range and try out all three calibers. If they rent the 239 in 9MM, 40 S&W, and 357SIG, try them out. And also get your hands on a 232 to feel the difference. We can tell you what we like all day long, but only you can make the choice on what you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> My pistol experience is almost zero.


With that being said, how much overall handgun shooting experience do you have? Undoubtedly, you've heard how important shot placement is and proper handling techniques. Is a 380 round sufficient? Yes. In fact, many buried six under have been killed with smaller calibers. Starting with the 380 and 9mm round is a good choice. Assuming you have not looked at (or care for) a 38/357 revolver round for concealed carry. Obviously, I recommend any Sigsauer handgun. However, as you know, they are not cheap. If possible rent one and fire it at the range. I recently did that with a Glock 26 and was glad. It saved me from buying that model. Not cutting down Glock, it just wasn't right for me. My next rental test auto will be the 9mm P239.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*If*

If you go with a Sig--go to the bigger 9, 40 or ?? We have a couple of Sigs--one of which is the 232 and it shoots like a house a fire ,,great little gun but the ammo is about 3x the cost of 9 and I don't reload 380--the 2009 or Sig Pro line is as good as it gets with the 9 and a ball to shoot.

Best
Ron


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I have to disagree with the majority of the posts here. The 232 is a great gun. You're buying it for CCW, and it's great for that. It's small, it's light, it's easily concealable. None of the other Sigs hide that well, includiing the 239 in 9mm. The 232 doesn't kick all that hard, but it is a bit more than what a 380 usually does.

Sig makes the 232 in a complete stainless version that's a bit heavier. It will soak up the recoil much better than the blued-framed version.

I reviewed this gun on my blogsite a year or so ago. Here's the link:

http://cerebralmisfire.blogspot.com/2005/01/sig-sauer-security-in-unsecure-world.html

Hope that helps a bit. I'm a fan, and the 232 comes pretty close to a bood pocekt pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Realize that many small CCW guns are not the best and most fun range guns, though. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the P232 is basically useless, though very well-made. There are .380s that are much smaller and lighter and less expensive. There are 9mms that kick about the same, hit harder, and are less expensive to shoot. The P232 sights are mediocre, and the trigger is just okay. 

The mag release isn't really a big deal - I'm not aware of even a single instance where an armed citizen had to execute a speed reload to win a fight.

.380 is mediocre for "stopping power" (a somewhat fanciful concept with any pistol). I wouldn't use it for anything but a pocket gun, where power is traded for concealment. For a gun the size of the P232, which is too big for most pockets and needs a belt holster, you could also carry a 9mm, .40, or .45 and have a more effective pistol.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

*P232 is a good option IMO*

I personally like the 232 although I admit I have wrestled with the caliber issue as well. For me it is a trade off between good accuracy, which is most important, and power in a well refined and super thin (slide and frame) package. It is hard for me to invision a scinario were 8 rounds to the face or even center mass won't get the job done much less 1 or 2 well placed shots. The little gun is capable of that kind of precison acuracy with sufficent practice and that is what I really count on. I'm not enamorate with the 380 chambering in the least but it does afford a nice tight package for the 232 design. Kahr has come close to it but I don't trust their reliability yet. Do I carry my G19 or 1911's more often? You bet, they are without question an upgrade and my springfield is on my hip as we speak. But for me when I have to go smaller this is as small as I will go. It is accurate, reliable, very thin, I can get my whole hand on the grip, great ergonomics and is the most refined and well rounded quality 380 I have found for my purposes. YMMV!

Tuefelhunden


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I think the P232 is basically useless, though very well-made. There are .380s that are much smaller and lighter and less expensive. There are 9mms that kick about the same, hit harder, and are less expensive to shoot. The P232 sights are mediocre, and the trigger is just okay.
> 
> The mag release isn't really a big deal - I'm not aware of even a single instance where an armed citizen had to execute a speed reload to win a fight.
> 
> .380 is mediocre for "stopping power" (a somewhat fanciful concept with any pistol). I wouldn't use it for anything but a pocket gun, where power is traded for concealment. For a gun the size of the P232, which is too big for most pockets and needs a belt holster, you could also carry a 9mm, .40, or .45 and have a more effective pistol.


I agree on the stopping power issue, one is always better off with a rifle for that sort of thing. Any pistol is substandard by comparison.

I haven't had a problem with the sights. Much better than the sights on a Walther PPK, they're a nice 3-dot setup.

I'd agree also that the trigger is just middlin'. I'd further concur that the speed reload isn't much of a big deal, though I would prefer a standard mag release on the gun. It's one of the only drawbacks to this pistol.

Again, it comes down to personal preference. I like the gun, myself. It's not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but it's not horrible for its intended purpose, either. You're absolutely right: you're dtrading off power for concealment with any concealed carry piece. I could hide a Desert Eagle with the right clothes, but that isn't an option in Texas, let me assure you.....


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Spenser said:


> I could hide a Desert Eagle with the right clothes, but that isn't an option in Texas, let me assure you.....


Heh, nor here in Arizona! Though it IS technically legal to carry an AR15 under your coat here....

Might have a tough time explaining the latter to a cop, however.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Heh, nor here in Arizona! Though it IS technically legal to carry an AR15 under your coat here....
> 
> Might have a tough time explaining the latter to a cop, however.


Yeah: "What, this little thing, Officer?"

One of those situations where you just can't avoid the apperance of impropriety, no matter how innocent.....


----------

